# " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

Boahhh Kinders, das war ne Saisoneröffnung zum Hechtschleppen .

Freitag nacht, Nein Samstag morgen Nullzwohundert. Die Frisur sitz. Das Auto wurde am Vorabend schon gepackt, nur Verpflegung und Kaffe muss noch mit. Ab gehts Richtung Holland. Gut 2 1/2 Stunden Fahrt stehen meinem Neffen Sascha und mir bevor. Nur noch 2 1/2 Stunden. Nach der monatelangen Auszeit ein Wimpernschlag.
Mitten in Holland ist die Autobahn gesperrt. Die Umleitung ist sehr vage ausgeschildert. So´n Mist. Karte, i wo, wir kennen den Weg ( bei nicht gesperrter Autobahn ). Nun ist alles anders. Der dunklen Nacht, Schildern in unverständlicher Sprache und unserer eigenen Unsicherheit ausgeliefert, versuchen wir so gut es geht in die richtige Richtung zu fahren. Nach gut 20 Minuten endlich das ersehnte Autobahnschild. Puh, nochmal gut gegangen. Nicht auszudenken wenn wir ein paar Stunden hätten warten müssen, bis irgendeine Tanke aufmacht und uns eine Karte verkauft.
Gegen 5, es ist schon hell und wir wollten eigentlich schon auf den Wasser sein, kommen wir endlich am Bootsverleih an. Das Boot liegt bereit und schnell ist der ganze Krempel verstaut. 
Heute kommen auch endlich meine selbstgebauten Rutenhalter zum Einsatz. Die Boardwand hatte ich im letzten Jahr bereits ausgemessen, denn die käuflichen Halter sind alle zu schmal in der Halterung. 12 cm ist die Bordwand breit, also wurden die Halterungen 15 cm weit gearbeitet. Ein bisschen Spiel ist immer gut. 

Wat´n datt ????
Wieso passen denn jetzt die Halter nicht ???
Ich krieg ne Krise. Bordwand nachgemessen, 16 cm !!
Ich fasse es nicht. Alle Boote vom gleichen Typ, aber mit unterschiedlich starken Bordwänden. 
Also wieder mit Schraubzwingen gearbeitet, die wir ja zum Glück ( man weiß ja nie ) dabei hatten. Irgendwie haben wir das dann hingefummelt bekommen. So, alles montiert. Nun noch den Kescher in´s Boot. 
Kescher ?? Ja wo isser denn ??
Die zweite Krise ist da. Kescher vergessen, Mann o Mann. Alles so penibel vorbereitet und dann das. 
Wir finden in den unergründlichen Tiefen unseres Gepäcks einen alten angegriffenen Landehandschuh und einen LipGrip. 
Na, wird schon gehen. 
Motor an, Ruten raus und los gehts.

http://img156.*ih.us/img156/1170/p70504vp6.jpg
http://img156.*ih.us/img156/1170/p70504vp6.a34b7816de.jpg

Gemütlich tuckern wir in die Fanggründe, die Stimmung ist prima und wir erwarten jeden Moment den ersten Biß.
Aber wie das mit Erwartungen so ist, manchmal werden sie enttäuscht. 
Gegen halb Acht dann der erste Biß. Fast wiederstandslos lässt sich ein 45er Schniepel ans Boot kurbeln und wird noch im Wasser vom Haken befreit. Die Zeit verrinnt und es tut sich nix, gar nix. 
Dann, gegen 9, tut es einen Schlag in Saschas Rute . Der hängt. Während ich die übrigen Ruten einhole, drillt Sascha den Hecht vorsichtig zum Boot. Da isser. Der Landehandschuh.......passt nicht. Keine Ahnung ob der schon immer so klein war oder eingelaufen ist, wo er herkommt und wem er gehört. Schiet. Mit der blanken Hand den Kiemengriff wagen ist, ob des seitlich am Maul hängenden Wobblers des um sich schlagenden Hechtes, ein zu großes Wagnis. Also der LipGrip. Das geht wunderbar, wenn es uns auch eigentlich nicht gefällt. Ein feister Hecht. Mit seinen a. 80 cm nicht allzu groß, aber sehr schwer und kampfstark. Nachdem Sascha den Wobbler gelöst hat, mach ich schnell ein Foto. 

http://img299.*ih.us/img299/7453/p70512xb8.jpg
http://img299.*ih.us/img299/7453/p70512xb8.6beec833e0.jpg

Und zurück mit Dir.
Wir strahlen uns an, der Bann ist gebrochen. 
Blöd bloß, dass die Hechte das nicht mitbekommen haben, denn es tut sich nix mehr.
Gegen Mittag beschließen wir zurück zum Hafen zu fahren. Einen ordentlichen Toilettengang erledigen und im dortigen Angelgeschäft nach einem Kescher zu schauen. Der alte zu Hause befindliche ist eh schon angegriffen und wir mögen halt diesen LipGrip nicht. Während ich am Boot bleibe, geht Sascha zum Angelgeschäft, das keine hundert Meter vom Bootverleih entfernt ist. Als er kurze Zeit später wiederkommt, hat er einen neuen Wobbler. Von der Form her eine Forelle, die Farbe ist irgendwas zwischen Zander und Barsch. Schön matt gehalten, fast schon Camouflage, wirkt er eher wie ein militärisches Objekt, denn wie ein Angelköder. Ich mach noch ein paar Witze weil das Ding so perfekt getarnt ist, dass die Hechte ihn wahrscheinlich übersehen werden. Der Verpackung entnehme ich, dass er von Prologic stammt und unter der Bezeichnung " SavageAR " und als Butch Lure verkauft wird. Naja, wenigstens hat er mit 21 cm eine halbwegs annehmbare Größe. 

http://img179.*ih.us/img179/6451/p70601bq4.jpg
http://img179.*ih.us/img179/6451/p70601bq4.62dc865900.jpg

Man muß nun noch wissen, das wenn Sascha in einem Angelgeschäft vor der Wobblerwand steht, sämtliche anderen Gedanken restlos gelöscht werden. Die Wand erstrahlt dann in einem gleißenden Licht, während wohltuende Spährenklänge sein Gehör umschmeicheln. Die Augen glänzen, die Pupillen werden groß und er hat keinen anderen Gott als den der Wobbler neben sich.
Folgerichtig hatte er den Kescher natürlich vergessen.
Also bin ich dann nochmal los und hab den Kescher gekauft. Die Wobblerwand habe ich völlig ignoriert ( was mich jetzt noch wundert, denn wenn ich vor einer Wobblerwand stehe, erstrahlt diese in einem gleißenden Lich, während............) Ihr wisst schon. 

Ab gehts wieder in die Fanggründe. Wir schleppen an der 5 Meter Kante, wo der Grund von 5 auf über 15 Meter abfällt. 
Sascha hat natürlich seinen Militärwobbler montiert. Ich musste zugeben, dass dieses Ding sehr gut lief und ordentlich Druck entwickelt. Wir schleppen also so vor uns hin, vier Ruten, vier verschiedene Wobbler. Da knallt es wieder in Saschas Rute. Der neue Militärwobbler hat einen Freund gefunden. Knapp 90 cm hat dieser, ebenfalls wohlgenährte, ja fette, Hecht. 

http://img502.*ih.us/img502/170/p70524rt6.jpg
http://img502.*ih.us/img502/170/p70524rt6.e5ae8195fc.jpg


Weiter gehts. Nach gut 15 Minuten der nächste Biß....auf den Militärwobbler. Etwas über 80 cm misst dieses Exemplar. Sascha unkt schon, dass ich mir den Wobbler vielleicht auch besser gekauft hätte. Quatsch, alles Zufall.

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/5673/p70520aw1.jpg
http://img253.*ih.us/img253/5673/p70520aw1.4d33293921.jpg


Naja, als dann kurze Zeit später Hecht nummer drei am Boot ist und, jawohl, ebenfalls auf diesen neuen Wobbler gebissen hat, fange ich dann doch an zu zweifeln. 
Die Zweifel kreisen immer noch in meinem Kopf, da tut es einen mächtigen Schlag in Saschas Rute. Der Fisch zieht sofort Schnur von der straff eingestellten Multi. Nach einer Weile kann Sascha den Fisch stoppen und langsam herandrillen. Deutlich sieht man seine Kopfschläge in der Rutenspitze. Ich sag noch zu Sascha, das das ein großer ist, da kommt er gut 6 Meter vom Boot entfernt an die Oberfläche. Auf die Entfernung zu schätzen ist schwierig, aber der ist ganz deutlich über einen Meter. Wir haben grade Zeit, diese Erkenntnis zu verarbeiten, da kommt der Wobbler aus dem Wasser geflogen, ohne Hecht. 
Och neeeeee, so´n Mist. Aber das ist fischen. Sascha nimmts gelassen. Er hat zwar grade den größten Hecht seines Lebens verloren, nimmts aber erstaunlich gelassen. Äußerlich jedenfalls. Ach ja, ich muß nicht extra erwähnen, dass auch dieser Biß auf den Militärwobbler kam. 
Vier Bisse in einer Stunde, alle auf den gleichen Wobbler, während an allen anderen ( hier oft bewährten ) Modellen absolute Funkstille herrscht. Das ist schon eigenartig.
Es folgt eine große Geste von Sascha, als er mir seinen neuen Wobbler anbietet. Er habe ja nun schon gut gefangen und ich solle ja auch mal. Ich druckse herum, will natürlich gerne, aber eine gewisse Verlegenheit ist doch da. Sascha lässt eine zweite große Geste folgen in dem er vorschlägt zurück zum Hafen zu fahren, damit ich mir auch einen solchen Wobbler kaufen kann. Mitten in der offensichtlichen Beißzeit, mit Hin- und Rückweg eine gute Stunde Unterbrechung. Chapeau.
Das Angebot kann ich annehmen. Also wieder zurück zum Hafen, ins Angelgeschäft, gleißende Lichter und Sphärenklänge, und raus mit drei ! neuen Wobblern, alle im Militälook. Einer wie ihn Sascha hat und zwei anders gearbeitete, aber mit gleicher Färbung.
Wieder zurück zu den Fanggründen. Den neuen Wobbler montiert, 10 Minuten geschleppt, Peng. Nun hab auch ich meinen ersten besseren Hecht. Satte 80 cm hat er auch und ist ebenfalls sehr gut im Futter. 
Nun haben wir in dem recht kleinen Bereich von ca. 50 x 50 Meter innerhalb kurzer Zeit 5 Hechte gefangen und so wundert es uns nicht, dass sich in der nächsten Stunde nichts mehr tut. 
Also ab zu einer anderen Stelle. Hier ist es tiefer, so zwischen 6 und 18 Meter. Allerdings gibt es kaum Kanten und Abbrüche. Vielmehr ist die Stelle wie ein großer Trichter. 
Wir schleppen so eine gute halbe Stunde, da kommt ein Biß wie ich ihn noch nicht erlebt habe. Die Spitze leicht schräg stehenden Rute wird bis unter die Wasseroberfläche gerissen. Einen Sekundenbruchteil habe ich Angst, sie bricht. Schnell greife ich zu, kann sie aber mit einer Hand nicht aus dem Halter nehmen. Ich sitze an der Pinne, hab nur die eine Hand. Zu groß ist der Zug am anderen Ende. Vorwärtsgang raus, Rückwärtsgang reingeknallt, ein kurzer Gasstoß um die Fahrt zu stoppen und die Rute aus dem Halter zu bekommen ist eine Sache von drei Sekunden. Es zieht gewaltig, einen Moment glaube ich an einen kapitalen Hänger. Doch dann merke ich Leben in der Schnur. Das ist ein ganz, ganz dicker. Die nächsten Minuten sind ein Wechselspiel von heranziehen und Schnur geben müssen. Irre. Das muss ein Hechtmonster sein, ein gewaltiges. Mir wird so richtig warm. Bald hab ich den Fisch unter dem Boot, alle Ruten und die Geberstange des Echolots sind raus, der Motor hochgeklappt. Nur kein Risiko. 
Ganz langsam pumpe ich den Fisch hoch, er hängt jetzt wie ein nasser Sack. Ich spüre sein enormes Gewicht. Mit dem Daumen muß ich beim hochpumpen die Spule blockieren, weil der Fisch sonst durch sein pures Gewicht die Bremse rutschen lässt. Ich fasse es nicht. Das soll ein Hecht sein ? Ich hab schon einige große Hechte gefangen, der Größte so knapp 1,20. Dem Gefühl nach muß der hier doppelt so groß sein. Ob es ein Wels ist ? Nein, Welse kämpfen völlig anders und es ist mir auch nicht bekannt, dass es hier welche geben soll. Nun ist er fast oben. sehen kann ich ihn noch nicht, aber mehr als zwei, drei Meter kann er nicht mehr weg sein.
Da denkt sich das Vieh " Och nööö, ich geh nochmal runter ".
In wenigen Sekunden zieht er nochmal 5,6 Meter Schnur. Ich kann ihn stoppen und wieder pumpe ich ihn langsam Stück für Stück hoch. Dann, endlich gut drei Meter vom Boot ein heller Fleck. Ein erneuter Zug von mir und wie eine Boje poppt der Fisch an die Oberfläche. Da liegt er nun halb auf der Seite, rührt sich nicht, wie ein nasser Sack.

Leute, was Sascha und ich da sehen, das kann man mit Worten nicht wiedergeben. Ganz ehrlich und ohne Scheixx, es ist ein Oberhammermordsmäßiger *Zander !!!!*
Als er dann so kanpp unter der Oberfläche dümpelt macht es leise " Plitsch " und mein Wobbler schlittert über die Oberfläche. Ausgehakt, weg, vedammt, Oh Nein, das darf nicht sein, bitte nicht. Es nutzt nix, langsam sehe ich den Fisch absinken.
Noch nie, weder am Wasser noch in irgendwelchen Zeitschriften hab ich einen solchen Fisch gesehen. Ich weigere mich, hier Schätzungen bezüglich Größe oder Gewicht abzugeben. Die Größe dieses Tieres war absolut unreal. Insbesondere die Höhe des Tieres hat mich das Atmen vergessen lassen. Wir konnten ihn deutlich sehen, nicht nur schemenhaft. Knapp drei Meter vom Boot weg. Der Wobbler hing, ebenfalls deutlich zu sehen, seitlich am Maul. Also auch kein Mordsdrill, weil quer von außen gehakt. 
seit gestern aber weiß ich, das der bisherige Zanderrekord noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ist. Und seit gestern sehe ich Meldungen über angebliche übergroße Fische mit etwas anderen Augen. 

Gebissen hat er übrigens auf den neuen Militärwobbler. 

Tschja Kinners. Das sitzt man nun zu zweit im Boot und weigert sich noch zu Glauben, was da eben passiert ist. Ich hab schon viele Große Fische verloren und immer wieder ist es eine herbe Enttäuschung. Eine absolute Ungerechtigkeit, himmelschreiender Mist.
Nicht so bei diesem Fisch. Erstaunlicherweise habe ich den Verlust sehr gut verkraftet. Kein zittern der Hände, kein Wutgebrüll, nix. 
Vielleicht weil ich den Fisch deutlich gesehen habe, er also nicht zu den gehakten Mysterien gehört, bei denen man noch jahrelang nachdenkt, was es wohl gewesen sein wird. Vielleicht auch, weil er wirklich so dermaßen außer der Norm war, das ein gelungener Fang die Gewissheit gebracht hätte, niemals wieder so einen Fisch zu fangen. Sozusagen das Ende der Fahnenstange aller Anglerträume. 
So bleibt uns beiden das Wissen, was möglich ist. Auch wenn wir objektiv genug sind, das eine Wiederholung so unwahrscheinlich ist, wie Schnee in der Wüste. 

Sei´s drum, es war ein schöner Tag. Und so haben wir dann nach diesem Erlebnis das Fischen beendet und sind zurück zum Hafen.

http://img236.*ih.us/img236/8734/p70529hk1.jpg
http://img236.*ih.us/img236/8734/p70529hk1.bc0ebc2bfb.jpg

Ganz erstaunlich fand ich die Sache mit dem Militärwobbler. Unsere Wobblerkisten sind mehr als gut bestückt und natürlich haben wir auch unsere Favoriten für dieses Gewässer. Aber das ein Modell so von den Fischen bevorzugt wird, während auf alle anderen nix, absolut gar nix, ging, hab ich so noch nicht erlebt. Wie groß ist der Zufall, dass Sascha ausgerechnet an diesem Tag diesen Wobbler gekauft hat. Mit größter Fangerwartung werden wir dieses Modell beim nächsten mal wieder einsetzen. Um dann festzustellen, dass dann ein oder mehrere andere Modelle viel besser fangen, oder vielleich gar keins. 


Ich hab geschwankt, wo ich den Bericht einstelle und hab mich für´s Raubfischforum entschieden weil ich gerne über die Sache mit dem Militärwobbler diskutieren möchte. 
Habt Ihr auch schon erlebt, dass ein Modell so eindeutig bevorzugt wurde und wenn ja, was könnten die Gründe sein ??






















Ach so, Ihr wollt wissen wie Sascha der Tag gefallen hat ?





http://img156.*ih.us/img156/8208/p70531by5.jpg
http://img156.*ih.us/img156/8208/p70531by5.60dcd965ce.jpg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Interessanter und schön nachvollziehbarer Bericht! #6 Da geht man richtig mit ...



> seit gestern aber weiß ich, das der bisherige Zanderrekord noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ist. Und seit gestern sehe ich Meldungen über angebliche übergroße Fische mit etwas anderen Augen.


Das gefällt mir, wieder ein Gläubiger mehr!  
Die "Zentnersackfische" sind aber nun mal selten und mindestens altersschlau. Aber eben auch mal gelangweilt 



> Auch wenn wir objektiv genug sind, das eine Wiederholung so unwahrscheinlich ist, wie Schnee in der Wüste.


Das ist vorzeitge Aufgabe, tu's nicht!  
Ich dachte vor fast 10 Jahren auch mal schon so, vor allem weil ich da nur selten hinkomme. Letztes Jahr hat sich an anderem Platze wieder so ein Hecht-"Fabelfisch" kürz mal mit mir gemessen, das war schon fast ein Patt. 
Wenn ich eifrig dran bleibe, dann glaube ich ganz fest an den dritten! Und die Waffen sind poliert, gebohnert, getestet. Irgendwann #6 #6 muß es klappen ... :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr auch schon erlebt, dass ein Modell so eindeutig bevorzugt wurde und wenn ja, was könnten die Gründe sein ??


Ganz einfach: Dieser Wobbler ist ein Stück perfekter als die anderen, Form-Farbe-Fischsimulation-paßt, sozusagen eine "Pamela-Anderson" der Wobbler  Das kann dann doch nicht wirklich verwundern.


----------



## Zanderlui (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

warum kann ich die bilder nur als kreuze sehen???


----------



## Luiz (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Schöner Bericht,  fotos wären noch fein .

Lg


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Leider kann ich Deine Bilder nicht sehen, aber bei der Beschreibung braucht's das auch gar nicht! Ich glaube ich wäre ins Wasser gesprungen und hätte ihn irgendwie rausgezerrt, bevor der wirklich merkt, dass er frei ist.... Mannomannomann!


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Och nöö, warum könnt Ihr denn die Bilder nicht sehen. Naja, mal sehen wie ich das hingefummelt bekomme. Bis dahin hier erst mal im Kleinformat. 


Nö geht nicht, na ich kümmer mich drum.


----------



## Veit (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Sehr schöner Bericht, wenn auch leider bislang ohne Bilder. Dennoch ein Dickes Petri!


----------



## nemles (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Och nöö, warum könnt Ihr denn die Bilder nicht sehen. Naja, mal sehen wie ich das hingefummelt bekomme. Bis dahin hier erst mal im Kleinformat.
> 
> 
> Nö geht nicht, na ich kümmer mich drum.



Nu muß ich doch etwas schmunzeln.... Probiers mal hier :m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62845

oder noch einfacher:

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Dieser Wobbler ist ein Stück perfekter als die anderen, Form-Farbe-Fischsimulation-paßt, sozusagen eine "Pamela-Anderson" der Wobbler  Das kann dann doch nicht wirklich verwundern.


 
Doch, er verwundert. Wir haben ja auch Angelina Jolie Wobbler, Brigit Bardot Wobbler, und andere Sexy Dinger.
Und mit denen haben wir dort regelmäßig gut gefangen. Aber an diesem Tag ging wirklich nur dieses eine Modell.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



nemles schrieb:


> Nu muß ich doch etwas schmunzeln.... Probiers mal hier :m
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62845
> 
> ...


 
Hey Tom, danke, aber das funkt leider nicht. Kann die Bilder ja nicht mal mit der normalen Forensoftware hochladen. Da ist was anderes im Spiel. Kriegen wir aber hin.


----------



## nemles (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hey Tom, danke, aber das funkt leider nicht. Kann die Bilder ja nicht mal mit der normalen Forensoftware hochladen. Da ist was anderes im Spiel. Kriegen wir aber hin.



Kann es sein, das Dein Kamera-Akku mal leer war und Du jetzt versuchst, Bilder, die Du mit gleichem Namen schon mal eingestellt hast (natürlich anderes Bild, aber gleicher Name), zu posten? Das klappt bei mir auch nicht vom selben Rechner aus.

Schieb doch spaßenshalber mal eines rüber, ich versuch es mal rein zu stellen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Moin Ralle!

Auch hier nochmals vielen Dank für Deinen klasse Bericht!

Aber Militärwobbler?! Da kann es nur einen geben :q


----------



## just_a_placebo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Sehr geiler Bericht!!
Das macht Mut, gerade an Tagen wo erstmal nichts geht, einfach mal die Köderbox durchzuprobieren. Auch wenn es mit dem Rekordzanderfoto nicht geklappt hat, du hast ihn gesehen und das Bild in deinem Kopf. Schade nur für uns...  Außerdem ist es ja auch nicht so, dass du deine Chance verspielt hast und keine Karten mehr ziehen darfst... Das Glück verteilt sich nunmal nicht gleichmäßig und jeder Angeltag zählt wieder neu! Also, auf zum nächten, dann aber richtig! 

flo


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

So, ich hoffe das geht nu mit den Bildern. Bitte sag mal einer kurz Bescheid.

@ Tom

Danke für das Angebot, Hab´s zu spät gesehen.


----------



## Laserbeak (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Klasse Bilder, klasse Bericht.
Man hat das gut getan, mal wieder so etwas zu lesen !!!!!



PETRI !!


----------



## Arbun (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Super Bilder, urcooler Bericht! Seemonster (äh riesen Wassertiere) haben mich immer fasziniert! Petri und danke!


----------



## nemles (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> So, ich hoffe das geht nu mit den Bildern. Bitte sag mal einer kurz Bescheid.
> 
> @ Tom
> 
> Danke für das Angebot, Hab´s zu spät gesehen.



Geht doch, auch Du bist lernfähig... Öfter mal Anglerboard.de lesen .....

Goiler Bericht,

Danke#6


----------



## nemles (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Was war denn nun eigentlich die Ursache?


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Suuuuper Bericht Ralle!#6 Danke dafür!:m

Und nicht aufgeben, ihr wißt doch jetzt wo das Monster sein Revier hat...
2 1/2 Std. ist doch keine Entfernung!#c|supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



nemles schrieb:


> Was war denn nun eigentlich die Ursache?


 

Vermutlich DAU-Fehler.


----------



## Alikes (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Super Bericht!
Das ist ja das Faszinierende, das man nie genau weiß was passiert!
Zum Glück hast du ihn gesehen, ich finde auch das es nichts schlimmeres gibt, als das man weiß das ist was ordentliches und zack ist er weg und man hat ihn nicht gesehen!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## angelpfeife (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Hi,
genialer Bericht! Der war besser als die Biebel:m. Wo gibts denn diese Wobbler noch und was kostet so einer? Der ist ja anscheinend für Tage an denen nichts läuft. Dann bräucht ich nen hunderter Pack von denen, weil bei mir läufts nie Richtig, au?er einmal. In einer halben stunde 30 barsche und einen Hecht auf einen Lidl spinner. Den Mepps wollten sie aber nicht;+


----------



## maesox (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Ganz toller Bericht!!!
Dankeschön hierfür und ein dickes Petri#6


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Erst mal Danke für die netten Kommentare. Freut mich, dass Euch der Bericht gefällt.

Ich habe den Wobbler wie gesagt in Holland in einem Angelgeschäft gefunden.
Hier
http://www.germantackle.de/Wobbler/....html?XTCsid=8e102892b0ebe37eacdb6f81d792e9e4

kann man ihn auch bekommen, aber nicht in der Farbe. Aber mit den Infos könnt Ihr ja ein bisschen Googeln.

Allerdings warne ich davor, den jetzt für ne Wunderwaffe zu halten. Wer weiß ob er beim nächsten mal wieder so funktioniert. 

Genauso ungewöhnlich war übrigens, dass der Balzer Monsterbarsch nicht einen einzigen Anfasser brachte. Der ist dort sonst eine Fanggarantie.


----------



## Jirko (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

puuuuh ralle, ich glaube all diejenigen, die den bronzebuckeln nebst hechten verfallen sind können nur ungefähr erahnen, was in dir vorgegangen sein mag, ob dieses gigantischen zanders... schaixxe... tut mir echt leid! aber dennoch allerliebsten dank für deinen schniggen mehrzeiler... feinfein, wirklich #6 #h


----------



## Harbour (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Sehr schöner Bericht 
Hat mir sehr gefallen und tat gut zu lesen


----------



## Dart (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Feiner Bericht, schnieke Bilder, digges Pötrieee:m
Das sind doch herliche Erlebnisse, die man wohl sein ganzes Leben nicht vergißt:k
Du kennst ja nun "The Home of the Monster", also am Ball bleiben
Greetz Reiner


----------



## corny31 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ach so, Ihr wollt wissen wie Sascha der Tag gefallen hat ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
An dieser Stelle mag noch gesagt sein, das Sascha (also mir) der Tag in diesem Moment so gut gefallen hat, da er gerade seinen Onkel (Ralle) derbst verarscht hat! 

Jeder andere wäre womöglich in Panik ausgebrochen, da der Anlass meiner grossen Freude, ein enorm schwuller Moment war. In welchem Herr Samweis Gamschie aka Ralle 24 kurz nach dem Verlust des Zanders (und dieses Vieh war wirklich nicht normal!!!!) mit einem besinnlichen Gesichtsausdruck seine Kamera schnappte um diesen wunderbaren Regenbogen festzuhalten der just zu diesem Zeitpunkt den Himmel säumte!

Ich nehme mal an aus diesem Grund habe ich diese Retourkutsche auch verdient!

Aber ich kann nur noch mal sagen es war ein toller Tag. Schade das Ralle und ich beide den Fisch unsereres Lebens (bis hierhin z.m.) verlorren haben. Aber nun wissen wir was noch alles möglich ist und werden an der Stelle nachsetzen! :q

Viele Grüße

Sascha


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Allerdings warne ich davor, den jetzt für ne Wunderwaffe zu halten. Wer weiß ob er beim nächsten mal wieder so funktioniert.


Insofern ist es nach dem gesagten, den durchaus vorhandenen SONST gut fängigen Wobbler klar, dass es an der Situation, Licht, Sonne, Wolken, Wind, Wellen, Wassertrübung lag, wo dieser "graue" Wobbler halt besonders lecker war!
Ich habe und kenne inzwischen auch so einige Situationslieblinge, da sind sie gut.

Jetzt muß ich aber nochmal Ralle "anspitzen", so Denkstoff für's nächste Jahrzehnt und Aufarbeitung des "scheinbaren" Mißerfolgs:  
Ich stelle mir schon seit langem die Frage, was ich den täte, wenn ich den Monsterfisch gefangen liegen habe? |kopfkrat
Wenn er zu sprechen anfängt "Ich bin der ..." ist alles klar, vor allem bei den drei Wünschen!   
Wenn er dagegen nicht zu sprechen anfängt, stellt sich die Frage mitnehmen, gar in dem Medien-Hühnerhof-Schwanzlängen-Vergleichstrubel stellen? Ein Maximalprodukt der Evolution, vor dem man Ehrfucht empfindet?
Immerhin ist er jemandem an die Angel gegangen und wurde gedrillt, sogar gesehen. #6

Der koboldhafte Widerspenst meldet sich da auch: Was ist besser, Rekord oder Fabel? Was beschäftigt langfristig mehr die Gemüter? Wie steht man selber dazu ÜBER den Dingen? Ein Foto mit einem eindeutigen Riesenfisch ~1,50m, wo aber keiner sonst die genauen Daten kennt? 
Die schon vorhandenen derartigen Fabeln sprechen für sich. :m

Wenn ich mir z.B. so den Riesenfang von Schleien-Stefan angucke, oder die regelmäßigen "Behandlungen" von KHof, dann stelle ich zumindest fest, dass der widerspenstige Humor als Hammerwaffe gegen die lineare Primitivität (=Rekorde, Fanglisten) nicht nur in mir hockt!  :m


----------



## just_a_placebo (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Andererseits Det, da solch ein Monster ja noch nicht gefangen wurde, wäre allein aus "wissenschaftlichen" Gründen eine Entnahme nicht ganz abwegig. Denn, ein das Foto werden einem viele nicht abkaufen, selbst wenn da ein Maßband mit im Spiel wäre. Wäre aber wirklich eine sehr schwere Entscheidung, die ich niemanden abnehmen möchte...

Sascha, red' dich doch nicht raus! 

flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Andererseits Det, da solch ein Monster ja noch nicht gefangen wurde, wäre allein aus "wissenschaftlichen" Gründen eine Entnahme nicht ganz abwegig.


Richtig! ABER: wie wichtig sind wissenschaftliche Gründe, z.B. gegenüber ethischen oder mystische Grunden, der individuellen persönlichen Einstellung?
Ich meine sogar, die gängige Wissenschaft wird aufgrund ihrer Stabilbaukastendenktechnik sowieso schwerlich "das Ganze" begreifen. 



> Denn, ein das Foto werden einem viele nicht abkaufen, selbst wenn da ein Maßband mit im Spiel wäre.


Das macht das ganze aus einer bestimmten (alternativen) Sicht ja so interessant! 



> Wäre aber wirklich eine sehr schwere Entscheidung, die ich niemanden abnehmen möchte...


Das ist auch genau richtig.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Wäre aber wirklich eine sehr schwere Entscheidung, die ich niemanden abnehmen möchte...



In der Situation wirst Du kurz in Dich gehen und entscheiden...

Und das ist dann eben die für Dich richtige Entscheidung, ich habe meine bei dem Marmorkarpfen nie bereut und würde es immer wieder so machen...

Aber ich habe auch vollstes Verständnis wenn jemand den "Fisch des Lebens" präparieren oder sonstwie dauerhaft bei sich behalten möchte. Nur wegwerfen, da habe ich was gegen. Bei uns in der Nähe lag mal ein Zander von 1,02 in der Tonne, da bin ich echt ausgerastet...

Aber jetzt back to Topic: Fahrt wieder an die Stelle, fangt den Fisch und erfreut uns mit einem Bild - und wnn ihr das nicht wollt behaltet das Bild in eurem kopf, denn da ist es eh am besten und wertvollsten aufgehoben!


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Andererseits Det, da solch ein Monster ja noch nicht gefangen wurde, wäre allein aus "wissenschaftlichen" Gründen eine Entnahme nicht ganz abwegig. Denn, ein das Foto werden einem viele nicht abkaufen, selbst wenn da ein Maßband mit im Spiel wäre. Wäre aber wirklich eine sehr schwere Entscheidung, die ich niemanden abnehmen möchte...
> 
> Sascha, red' dich doch nicht raus!
> 
> flo


 
Sascha redet sich immer raus, bzw. versucht es. :q

Nun aber zur Entnahme.

Ich hab sofort zu Sascha gesagt, dass der entnommen wird als wir die Ausmaße gesehen haben. ( Abergläubsiche mögen darin den Grund für´s Aushaken sehen ).

Ich hätte auch selbstverständlich hier im Board Bilder eingestellt und wär stolz wie Oskar gewesen, aber ihn nicht für irgendeine Zeitung als Rekordfang gemeldet. Das ist mir einfach egal. Wer´s mag solls tun. Ich sicher nicht.  
Aber ich hätte ihn komplett eingefroren und dann recherchiert, welchs Institut da ein wissenschaftliches Interesse hat. Und da gibt es ganz sicher einige.
Der Fisch war sicher uralt und am hinteren Ende seiner Lebenszeit angekommen, hat seine Gene mehr als ausreichend verbreitet und ökologisch gesehen kein Verlust. Auch ein wiederfangen halte ich für mehr als unwahrscheinlich. Natürlich stirbt die Hoffnung ganz zuletzt. Allerdings wäre er vom Fischereiwissenschaftlichen Standpunkt ganz sicher hochinteressant gewesen. 

Einen " normal großen " Rekordverdächtigen Fisch hätt ich wieder eingesetzt, da ich keine Verwertung für so ein großes Tier hätte und mir ein schnelles Foto als Erinnerung ausreicht. Aber jetzt hier bitte keine C&R Diskussion. das war eine absolute Ausnahmesituation. 


Das mit dem Wobbler gibt mir aber viel mehr zu denken. Gibt es möglicherweise gar keine Beißflauten, sondern ist es nur eine Frage aller zusammenkommenden Parameter, worauf ein Fisch beißt. Anders gesagt, gibt es für jede Konstellation einen passenden Köder ? Und liegt es nur an uns, aus den schier unendlichen Kombinationsmöglichkeiten, genau den richtigen Köder auszuwählen ? 
Hier wurden ja über einen längeren Zeitraum zuerst drei, später zwei andere - sowohl sehr ähnliche als auch völlig verschiedene - Köder angeboten. In der gleichen Tiefe und am gleichen Ort, keine 10m auseinander. 

Und, was den Zander angeht. Der hat immerhin aus einen 21 cm großen Wobbler gebissen, der eigentlich für Hecht gedacht war. Ich frage mich, wie häufig wird in speziellen Zandergewässern mit so großen Wobblern auf Zander gefischt ? Ich hab da immer wesentlich kleinere ausgewählt.
Und, der hat bei ca. 8m Wassertiefe auf einen Wobbler in ca. 4m Tiefe gebissen. Könnte es sein, dass wesentlich Größere Zander fangbar sind als bisher, wenn man " mutiger " fischt. Heißt mit größeren Ködern und nicht immer in Grundnähe ?
Opfert ein Großzander eventuell seine Energie zum Beutefang eher ( nur ? ) , wenn sich das auch richtig für ihn " lohnt " ?

Also ich werd´s ab jetzt ausprobieren.


----------



## just_a_placebo (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Kommt dann auch darauf an, was man mit dem Fisch machen soll.
Präparieren wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber ich muss mir eigentlich kein totes Tier in die Wohnung hängen... 

flo

<edit>
An ein Institut geben wäre wahrscheinlich das wissenschaftlich sinnvollste. So schlimm fände ich das mit dem Hitparadenfisch aber auch nicht. Da wissen alle gleich was noch möglich ist.


----------



## mokki (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Toller Bericht, hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Aber schade natürlich, das der Zander nicht den WEg vor die Kamera gefunden hat...
Das mit den Ködern ist wohl ne neverending Story. Ich habe ähnliches schon öfter mit Gummifischen erlebt, das es nur genau das eine Modell sein darf...


----------



## j4ni (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

cooler bericht, gud macht! der kommt wohl wieder


----------



## Maok (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Sehr geiler Bericht!!! #6 Danke!


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> So schlimm fände ich das mit dem Hitparadenfisch aber auch nicht. Da wissen alle gleich was noch möglich ist.


 
Ich find´s auch nicht schlimm, ist aber halt nicht mein Ding. Völlig Wertfrei. Und rumsprechen tut sich das auch so.


----------



## NoSaint (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Ja der Bericht war echt super, hab ihn mit hochgenuss gelesen  . Soll zwar nicht jetzt blöd klingen, aber man könnt schon fast meinen das ist ne Werbung für den "Millitär-Wobbler"  aber ich mein, der Wobblöer wird einfach die Kriterien für das Gewässer erfüllt haben, wie man unschwer erkennen und nachlesen kann.


----------



## Gorcky (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Wow, was für ein Bericht und was für eine echt tolle Geschichte!!! ;-) Ich glaub, ich geh morgen früh nicht zur Arbeit, sondern angeln... 

Ne,aber mal Spass beiseite, echt Klasse und hauptsache, du hast ihn gesehen!! Auch wenn es ein schwächerer Trost sein mag, als ein Erinnerungsfoto.

Hätte ihn auch gerne hier gesehen,aber so ist angeln nunmal...;-)

Also dickes PEtri zur Wobblerauswahl und den Fischen natürlich auch!


----------



## Niederbayer75 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri an die Fänger!

Hätte da aber noch zwei Fragen:
1) Wenn ihr zu zweit ward, wieso macht denn da keiner Fotos vom Drill? Ich kenne es gar nicht anders! Schade!
2) Es ist jetzt soviel über den Zander diskutiert worden und auch gemutmaßt... also kannst Du doch auch eine ungefähre Schätzung abgegen!? Es nagelt Dich bestimmt keiner fest, aber mich würde z.B. sehr interessieren, was wirklich möglich ist! Bisher ging ich von max. 1,10 bis 1,20m bei einem Zander aus... so wie Du es beschreibst, war er mindestens 1,50m?!

Ich fände eine Schätzung nicht schlimm!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein dickes Petri an die Fänger!
> 
> Hätte da aber noch zwei Fragen:
> 1) Wenn ihr zu zweit ward, wieso macht denn da keiner Fotos vom Drill? Ich kenne es gar nicht anders! Schade!
> ...


 
Nun, ich bin jetzt mehrfach per PN gefragt worden. Schätzungen führen nur dazu, dass mit mathematisch-akrobatischen Mitteln versucht wird, die Größe zu rekonstruieren. Gefolgt von anzweifeln und Gegenrechnen. Das ist müßig, weil das wahre Ergebnis niemals bekannt werden wird. Nur soviel noch dazu. Die Länge schien mir nicht so überdimensional gigantisch und ist auch sicher am schwersten zu schätzen, sicher über 1 m, 1,50 aber sicher nicht. Aber die Höhe des Fisches, also die Höhe seiner Flanke und sein Gewicht waren einfach unnormal und absolut kein Vergleich mit bisher gefangenen Zandern knapp unter der Metermarke.


----------



## Niederbayer75 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

@ Ralle 24
Danke
Klingt auf alle Fälle gut und macht Laune auf MEHR


----------



## Kössi (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Absolut geiler Bericht und ein dickes Petri noch. Bin ab und an mal auf dem Bodden zum ,,hechten,, aber nach dem Bericht ist man ja verführt doch mal den langen Weg nach Holland anzutreten. Kössi


----------



## Feedermaik (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Ralle,
Danke vielmals dafür,dass du uns an diesem nicht alltäglichen Angeltag so lebhaft hast teilnehmen lassen!

Alles,was du über aussergewöhnliche Fische sagst,findet meine absolute Zustimmung.

Vor ca. zwanzig Jahren hatte ich ein ähnliches Erlebnis mit meinem besten Freund (Gott habe ihn selig) und wir haben davon nicht mal im Dorf erzählt,geschweige denn ein Foto.
Es war Pfingstsonntag und wir wollten Hechte. Zufällig kamen wir zu einer Stelle mit vielen Zandernestern (habe ich später tauchend begutachtet) und hatten zur gleichen Zeit je einen Kapitalen an der Geige. Meinen verlor ich am Boot (ca. ein Meter +,-),mein Freund drillte noch zehn Minuten länger und ausser fetten Strudeln haben wir nichts von "seinem" Tier gesehen. Der Sprengring am Blinker brach..

Damals gab es noch keine Foren ,I-Net oder Digicams...Eigentlich schade!!

Dafür bin ich froh,dass es heute so einfach ist,solche Erlebnisse mit jedem Interessierten zu teilen.

Nochmals vielen Dank,hat mich sehr berührt...

lg,Maik


----------



## actron (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

hab mal gegoogelt nach dem teil... und bei ebay gefunden...


na wer hat denn da von Euch bestellt ???
sind ja 2 verkauft heute abend...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250243905701


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Nee, das ist der kleine mit 16 cm Länge. Den hatte ich mir auch gekauft und genau so lange geschleppt wie den Großen. Aber darauf ging ebenfalls nix.

Aber ich möchte nochmal dringend warnen, dass jemand auf den Bericht hin diesen Wobbler kauft und Wunderdinge erwartet.

Nachtrag:

6,90€ Versandkosten für das Ding sind ganz schön heftig. Damit wird das Ding ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte nochmal dringend warnen, dass jemand auf den Bericht hin diesen Wobbler kauft und Wunderdinge erwartet.


Dank der Fotos und einigen Himmelsabbildungen ist das Wetter schon sehr speziell und wechselhaft gewesen, das kann man so sehen. |supergri
Wenn man sich das 2. und 3. Bild mal mehrfach anguckt, dann fällt auch was auf, was die Fängigkeit gut beeinflußt haben dürfte. 
Schade ist eigentlich, daß man die 21cm 112g Granate dieser Wobbler kaum vernünftig handgespinnt werfen können dürfte, und der 16er 49g schon wieder in eine andere Futterfischkategorie zu fallen scheint. Auf jeden Fall kann dieser Wobblertyp aber nicht schlecht sein.

Gibt nen BP (=Boardpartner) http://www.s-w-ausruestung.de/, der hat die im Angebot, und nicht so'ne Wucher-Versandbedingungen, im Gegenteil! #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Det, dass das Wetter eine große, ja sogar die Hauptrolle spielt, ist schon klar. 
Bis mittag war es überwiegend sonnig mit mäßigem Wind. Dann wurde es zunehmend bewölkter ohne spürbar abzukühlen, der Wind blieb gleich. Es gab nur noch vereinzelt sonnig Abschnitte. In der Phase bissen die meisten Fische ( bei meinem Neffen ). Nachdem wir zum zwieten mal den Hafen angelaufen waren, find es an zu regnen. Erst sehr leicht, später etwas stärker und der Wind war sehr lau. Als der Zander biß regnete es heftig und war auch wieder sehr windig. Es war eine kurze, aber ergiebige Schauer. 

Aber so wechselhaftes Wetter hatten wir schon öfter. Und manchmal kommen die Bisse eher auf naturfarben, ein andermal eher auf grelle Schockfarben. Wieder ein andermal lässt sich keine Vorliebe herausfiltern. 

Natürlich beschäftigt mich das immer noch. Es gibt zwei signifikante Unterschiede zu den bisher von uns eingesetzten Wobblern. Erstens die sehr matte Farbe. Alle übrigen unserer Wobbler sind, so ich das jetzt richtig im Kopf habe, eher glänzend oder seidenmatt lackiert. Zum zweiten die recht heftige Aktion bei schmaler Shilouette. Damit meine ich, dass der Wobbler einen sehr großen Druck aufbaut. Das dürfte auch eher ein manko beim Spinnfischen sein, als das Gewicht. Werfen wird er sich an entsprechendem Gerät recht gut lassen. Aber das Einholen dürfte auf Dauer ermüdend sein. 

Meine Warnungen beruhen auch eher darauf, das das Ding nicht grade billig ist und man keine Fanggarantie kaufen kann. Trotzdem würd ich mich natürlich freuen, auch andere Erfahrungen mit diesem Wobbler zu hören. Wäre vielleicht nen eigenen Trööt wert.|rolleyes

Und Nein, ich bin werde an der Vermarktung beteiligt, noch verkaufe ich die irgendwo |supergri


----------



## YZ 250 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Hallo Ralle,

von mir auch noch mal vielen Dank für diesen absolut sensationellen und auf so sympathische Art und Weise geschriebenen Bericht.
Mich würde interessieren, wie es mit dem Militärwobbler an späteren Angeltagen bei Euch gelaufen ist. Ihr werdet ihn ja sicher nicht das letzte Mal eingesetzt haben, oder?

VG

Timo


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Da hast du wirklich einen tollen Bericht hochgeholt!
Klasse geschrieben (das muss ja Stunden gedauert haben, bei der Länge ...)!!!

Ich kenne diese Phänomene zur Genüge. Ein etwa 10 Jahre alter zweiteiliger DAM-Kieferwobbler im dezent angedeuteten Barschdesign war eine Saison lang der absolute Bringer. Hecht, Fehlbiss, Hecht,...., die Kontakte waren wahrlich zahlreich damals.

Im nächsten Jahr dann noch ein Hecht

Und im Jahr darauf gar nichts mehr. Nicht einmal eine Attacke.
#c

Ich habe den Wobbler immer noch, mit Rissen überzogen und teilweise abgeplatztem Lack fristet er ein kümmerliches Dasein ganz weit hinten in der Köderbox. 
Aber vielleicht sollte ich ihn noch mal reaktivieren???
|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



YZ 250 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> von mir auch noch mal vielen Dank für diesen absolut sensationellen und auf so sympathische Art und Weise geschriebenen Bericht.
> Mich würde interessieren, wie es mit dem Militärwobbler an späteren Angeltagen bei Euch gelaufen ist. Ihr werdet ihn ja sicher nicht das letzte Mal eingesetzt haben, oder?
> ...


 

Danke für die Blumen.

Leider teile ich das Los vieler Selbstständiger, bei denen die Planung des privaten Vergnügens immer hinter dem Broterwerb zurücksteht. 
So haben sich die Angelausflüge danach auf ein paar Stündchen ab und an am Rhein beschränkt. 
Dieses Jahr aber wollen wir öfter los ( Plan ). Ich werd auf jeden Fall berichten, wenn der Plan erfüllt wird.


----------



## saarländer 24 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Moin Moin, 
selten so ´nen geilen Bericht gelesen..... 
Zu dem von dir aufgeworfenen Fragen: 
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es immer *den *einen Kunstköder der unter bestimmten Bedingungen besser fängt als alles andere inkl. Naturköder.
Weil so´n Kunstköder ´nen bestimmten Reiz ( Optik, Lauf, Druckwellen....) in Übermaß ausübt. Da kann dann kein Räuber widerstehen.....

Wenn Zanderriesen generell im Freiwasser größere Beute jagen würden, würden doch vielmehr solcher Fische beim Hechtschleppen gefangen? !

Nee, es gibt diese Tage, Sternstunden, genau das ist es doch was uns vor der nächsten geplanten Tour unruhig schlafen lässt. Was uns weitertreibt, hoffen lässt, kurzum warum angeln das Schönste überhaupt ist.....

mfg aus´m Südwesten


----------



## grazy04 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

wow, Hammer Bericht !! echt klasse geschrieben, 

hab nach dem Wobbler gesucht... der wird wohl unter der Farbbezeichnung "Zander" in verschiedenen Shops angeboten.


----------



## Pete Pike (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



saarländer 24 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> selten so ´nen geilen Bericht gelesen.....
> Zu dem von dir aufgeworfenen Fragen:
> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es immer *den *einen Kunstköder der unter bestimmten Bedingungen besser fängt als alles andere inkl. Naturköder.


Ja, in etwa der Meinung bin ich auch. Der Fisch ist ja da.


----------



## Khaane (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*



grazy04 schrieb:


> wow, Hammer Bericht !! echt klasse geschrieben,
> 
> hab nach dem Wobbler gesucht... der wird wohl unter der Farbbezeichnung "Zander" in verschiedenen Shops angeboten.



Poste mal einen Link zum Wobbler :m

Wäre auch ganz interessant den genauen Hersteller und Typ des Wobblers zu erfahren, vom Dekor entspricht er ziemlich dem klassischen Hechtdesign.


----------



## senner (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Prologic Savage Gear Butch Lure, 16 cm und 21 cm. zu finden auf savage-gear.com
farbe ist zander und sieht auch annähernd wie ein (dunkler) zander aus  
ich glaub die älteren sind noch mit matter lackierung, die neuere reihe in hochglanz. die farbe gibts auch bei den 4plays von prologic, auch in matt und glanz.


----------



## YZ 250 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Gebt uns doch nochmal ein Update dieser Kultstory. 
Wie hat sich der Militärwobbler bei nachfolgenden Einsätzen geschlagen? 
@all: Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit diesem Wobbler gemacht?


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: " Der Militärwobbler " oder " Eine gelungene Saisoneröffnung "*

Moin, grab das Ding mal wieder aus.:q



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Wie groß ist der Zufall, dass Sascha ausgerechnet an diesem Tag diesen Wobbler gekauft hat. Mit größter Fangerwartung werden wir dieses Modell beim nächsten mal wieder einsetzen. Um dann festzustellen, dass dann ein oder mehrere andere Modelle viel besser fangen, oder vielleich gar keins.
> ...
> http://img156.*ih.us/img156/8208/p70531by5.60dcd965ce.jpg



Hat´s bei Euch nochmal ein vergleichbaren Abräumer gegeben? 
Ich habe das in vielen Jahren nur ganz, ganz wenige Male erlebt, das letzte Mal bezeichnender Weise ebenfalls mit dem 21er Butch - da bin ich an einem Wochenende letztes Jahr richtig mit versohlt worden.:g

Grüße JK


----------

